# Plane and Pilot just fell out of the Sky



## daveT (Mar 4, 2011)

On Sept 11, 1942, Cadet Pilot Frank A. Atkins took off in PT-17 serial #41-25421 on a solo flight and crashed while maneuvering alone 35 minutes later ten miles north of Thunderbird II Airfield Arizona. This is the story of the history surrounding the accident and the investigation of the crash site. 

"Plane and Pilot just fell out of the Sky"
View attachment Plane and Pilot just fell out of the Sky PT-17 story.pdf


Please read and enjoy. I welcome your comments


----------

